# Old Vs?



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

There are so many posts about puppies and young dogs, of course but what about the older ones?

Cole is just about 10-11 months old but I am already curious if some behaviors of his will stick around when he is 6 or 7...even 10?? How old have your Vizslas lived to be in the past?

Did they still waggle through the house? Did they still want to run and play? Did the zoomies ever stop? Of course they always wanted to cuddle, right?? How did their personality change as they got older...not just puppy to adult but adult to old V?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Great topic!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree! I'd love to see some photos of white faced V's as well.  

From what I hear, waggling continues.  Zoomies, I have no idea...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://varazsvizslas.blogspot.com/

Here is my favorite Vizsla blog of how older Vizslas can still compete at the highest levels. 

Chloe is a little over five years old and starting to show the sprinkle of white hairs on her face. Even Bailey has a few white hairs showing. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/ode-to-vizsla.html

The energy level is still huge, but with age comes wisdom. The energy is much more directed and controlled!

RBD


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

The breeder we got Ruby from had a 13 year old male V. They liked to say he was "retired" but really he still kept up with their younger V's! When we came to visit the dogs for the first time, the owner had all of them running around on their farm and the older one was definitely running around with the others.

We got to pet him and spend some time with him. He was very, very mellow and asked for a lot of love. Other than being lumpy and bumpy he looked great. 
Here is a photo they have of him on their site. Love that white face.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Lily loo, sounds like Dozers dad. He loved to be a week shy of 14 years. But he run and romp with juniors and never take a shortcut. Dozers grandma lived to be 15. I think we're in it for the long haul with these genes. 

Can't wait to hear more about older Vs.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our first ever dog was a vizsla. Rub-Rub (pronounces Roob-Roob) was such an amazing boy, we talk about him so often and I still miss him.
My beautiful boy was only 12 years 7 months old when he crossed a Rainbow bridge...

As a puppy he was already an old soul, but don't get me wrong - we had plenty of "shark attacks", few pairs of destroyed shoes and couch cushions. 
The endless energy and supply of hugs and kisses - it never stopped!

When our daughter was born, I did not know how he would react, but he sniffed, kissed her and never left her site. She often says: "I loved him so much, he was my protector".

Somehow the little child changed the crazy bundle of energy into a gentle giant. 

Throughout 12 years and 7 months we enjoyed long walks, bike rides, hikes, only in the last few weeks Rub-Rub started to slow down and could not make the walk around the block... 
He was almost white, still so very handsome and when you hear about unconditional love - he gave it all and it will always stay in my heart.
This is my favorite picture - my beautiful boy!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

My Flynn is only 7.5 so I'd like to think he's just "middle aged". He's certainly not "old" yet. Some things about him have changed though:

- He's getting a little white on his face and the back of his neck. I think it looks great. Distinguished. I know they all start to get white at different times but from what I've seen, Flynn is not yet at white as many other v'z his age. 

- He's not as skinny as he used to be but he's still is great shape. Up until about age 4, you could pretty much count his ribs. Now, you can see them sometimes but not like before. 

- His eye color is darker and his eyes are kind of squinty now. We've had them checked and his vision is likely fine but he just squints more. Maybe the sun bothers him more. 

- In terms of cuddling, he still LOVES to cuddle, but I will say, he's a little more ok with being on his own sometimes. If he's tired, he'll leave us and go to bed on his own. He never used to do that. Or, sometimes he likes to sit outside in the yard by himself and just relax. When he was younger he needed us near him 24/7 but he's a little more ok with being on his own now. This could also be because sometimes he needs a break from his little sister. 

- He still loves to run and play. He loves playing frisbee and jumping for the high throws. He takes breaks sometimes now though. After lots of sprinting about, he'll sit down in the grass sometimes and catch his breath before getting ready for another throw. Sometimes though, after a particularly vigorous day with a lot of "air jumps" for the frisbee, we'll notice he may limp a bit. It never lasts long but it's enough to remind us that he's a not a kid any more and that maybe we need to throw the frisbee a little lower to avoid those high jumps - even though he loves them. 

He loves chasing things and he's still an incredible swimmer. He still loves mountain biking too but he's not as fast as he was when he was younger and he doesn't need to go for as long. He still gets a lot of vigorous exercise but he doesn't NEED it like he did when he was younger. If he wasn't able to get in a good run or swim one particular day for some reason, he'd be fine. Sure, he'd be a bit hyper the next day but he wouldn't be bouncing off the walls that night like he did when he was younger. 

My husband likes to attribute this Toby Keith quote to Flynn's athletic abilities: 
"I aint' as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was". 

- He still gets occasional zoomies. Often they're brought on by Luna though. He still gets hyper and likes a good game of zoomie-chase in the yeard with Luna after a run. 

- He's a little more nervous about things that never bothered him before. For example, thunder storms never phased him. But now, he gets anxious. He trembles and paces etc. - this just started this past year. I kind of think of it like, when I was younger I loved horror movies but now that I'm older they make me uneasy. 

The most important thing to know is that he still ADORES us just as much as he always had, probably even more now  I can't wait to see what the next 7.5 years will bring! 

I've attached a picture of my boy.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

SkyyMax, that post brought tears to my eyes and they haven't stopped yet!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is approaching birthday number six, so far from elderly... but he has a hint of white underneath his chin now, and a few little white hairs above his eyes. No discernible difference in his behaviour. I don't even like to think about his age, really. My brother-in-law always says, "Every time you get a pet, it's just a heartbreak waiting to happen." Well, he's right about that, but still... I would never give up the dance just to avoid the heartbreak! And there will always be a special place in my heart for old dogs.


----------



## MasaOnline (Nov 15, 2012)

I have 2 Vizsla's, Oszkar is 5 now and still pretty crazy and full of energy but just not like when he was 1 and completely insane all the time. 

Zills is his mother, she's 9 and people are shocked when they find out her age as they can't believe her energy and how fast/long she can run for. Most dogs have a hard time keeping up with her and she had 4 litters over the years. She doesn't have as much stamina as Oszkar, but she has no problem keeping up in general. She's also just as alert in the house especially if the cookie jar makes any sort of sound. 

I think its a Vizsla trait to have great energy levels into old age. Also, we try to keep them lean which helps with hips while ensuring they receive great nutrition for muscle and energy. I think those are key factors since they don't have all that extra weight dragging them down.


----------

